# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  سبب توقف المنتدى يوم امس ونهار اليوم

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
--------------------------------------------------
ربما قد يتسائل الكل عن سبب اغلاق المنتدى مساء امس ونهار اليوم
الجواب لا شيئ يقلق بل وعلى العكس هذا من مصلحة كل واحد منا
التغيير  اللذي جرى مهم  للغاية من اجل الرقي اكثر بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
فمثلا الطفل الصغير عندما ينمو ويكبر  يتغير ويحتاج الى الكثير وحتى الى الزيادة في حجم المصروف وهذا بالتحديد ما حصل مع المنتدى المغربي للمحمول بعد المكانة اللتي وصل  اليها بفضل الله اولا وبفضل اعضائه الاوفياء . ولذالك كان لا بد من تغيير جيد حتى يتم  تهييئ ظروف العمل لجميع الاعضاء
 وبفضل الله وحمده جاء التغيير وهو( نــقل المـنتدى الى استضافة غير محــدودة ) 
 تليق بما وصل اليه منتدانا من مكانة بين كل المنتديات العربية.من اجل ان يعمل الجميع بارتياح  فالف الف مبروك علينا جميعا.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
وليبقى شعارنا دائما وابدا . لسنا الوحيدين   ...........  لكننا مميزون  . والدليل على ذالك تحويل المنتدى الى استضافة غير محدودة في كل شيئ 
وسريعة وبدون اخطاء ان شاء الله ونحب من هنا ان نتقدم
 بالشكر الى الاخ mohamed73 على المجهود اللذي بذله امس ونهار اليوم من اجل الرقي بالمنتدى تم بحمد الله

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*هذا فضل من الله 
وهي قفزة نوعية لصالح منتدانا ولله الحمد
 وشكرا للجميع
وبالخصوص الاخ محمد *

----------


## hassan riach

*الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله....*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الف الف مبروك العودة وشكرا لكل الكادر الادارى

----------


## xmaroc

خطوة مباركة انشاء الله

----------


## abbadi

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## mourou

بارك الله في الجميع و ان شاء الله الى الامام  لما فيه خير للمنتدى.

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

خطوة مباركة انشاء الله

----------


## امير الصمت

الف مبروك ومزيدا من التقدم والنجاح بادن الله

----------


## yassin55

الحمدلله رب العالمين
انشاء الله المنتدى المغربى فى المقدمه
وخالص الشكر الى اسره المنتدى على التعاون 
ومزيد من الابداع من جميع الاخوه

----------


## seffari

مزيد من التقدم والنجاح بادن الله

----------


## Dilbrin_92

الله يعطيك العافية اخ العزيز
المهم هو الخير تسلم
بارك الله بيك ...

----------


## محمد السيد

* شكراعلى المجهود الرائع 
لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير استاذ محمد  
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك *

----------


## salinas

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع

----------


## ighdriss

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله....*

----------


## king of royal

هذا فضل من الله 
وهي قفزة نوعية لصالح منتدانا ولله الحمد
وشكرا للجميع
وبالخصوص الاخ محمد

----------

